# few good ones



## hunter797 (Apr 26, 2015)

Was a slow night but managed to bust a couple nice ones, ended up with about 30


----------



## hunter797 (Apr 26, 2015)

Won't let me put them all on one


----------



## hunter797 (Apr 26, 2015)

Another one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2015)

Dang


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 27, 2015)

Good fish....


----------



## UpSouth811 (Apr 27, 2015)

To big of fish for me. Takes to long to get them in lol jk looks like a fun night


----------



## hunter797 (Apr 27, 2015)

UpSouth811 said:


> To big of fish for me. Takes to long to get them in lol jk looks like a fun night



Haha that top one bout took all my line but thanks to a 75 lb trust trollin mottor we chased em down. You gone be at the tourney may 9th on the hill?


----------



## Stickemdeep (Apr 28, 2015)

Yall shoot the hill?


----------



## hunter797 (Apr 28, 2015)

Stickemdeep said:


> Yall shoot the hill?



Some russel is right beside us so we shoit it alot


----------



## Stickemdeep (May 1, 2015)

Y'all know where Dallas is ?


----------



## UpSouth811 (May 4, 2015)

hunter797 said:


> Haha that top one bout took all my line but thanks to a 75 lb trust trollin mottor we chased em down. You gone be at the tourney may 9th on the hill?



Not planning on it


----------

